# Simplicity - Neil's Mini S



## NeilW (10 Oct 2013)

Inspired from ADA's Do!Aqua concept I wanted to go for a back to basics approach and concentrate on growing easy plants well in a nice simplified composition. I also wanted an emersed element to the tank.

I also liked the idea of a modular scape that could be easily 'unassembled' to make maintenance and moving house easier, so all of the plants are attached to hardscape. Minimal equipment is also used with no CO2 or heating.

Eventually I plan to get some nice shrimp like CBS or tigers.


*Specs* -
*Aquarium* - ADA Mini 'S'
*Lighting* - Superfish 9watt T5 clip on type with Belkin WeMo wifi controller and app
*Filtration* - Eheim Ecco Pro 130
*Substrate* - ADA Mekong Sand SS 2kg
*Additives* - Tropica Premium 1 pump per week, Easylife EasyCarbo 0.3mls daily, Do!Aqua Be Bright foliar spray
*Hardscape* - Ohko Stone, Redmoor Root
*Plants* - Anubias nana 'Petite', Vesicularia ferriei 'Weeping', Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba', 2 x unknown terrestrial moss species













Excuse the phone photos I still need a DSLR in my life, Let me know what you guys think, suggestions and questions always welcome.


----------



## NeilW (10 Oct 2013)

Heres another shot and a wabi kusa that was originally going to be part of the scape


----------



## Gary Nelson (10 Oct 2013)

Very nice Neil, love the emersed parts... Great photos too - what camera are you using?


----------



## NeilW (10 Oct 2013)

Cheers Gary, I'm liking the contrast in textures in the emersed bit and tempted to add some more branch wood to build it up.

Camera is an iPhone 5S, I really need a full DSLR but end up spending money on plants and nice hardware first


----------



## Dave Pierce (10 Oct 2013)

Wow Neil, how refreshing. It's a cool little scape. The emersed anubias looks great from the top!

It's amazing the quality you can get from an iPhone these days 

Nice design, I'm watching


----------



## NeilW (10 Oct 2013)

Thanks very much Dave.

Heres another shot of the tank in situ next to my desk.


----------



## tim (10 Oct 2013)

Lovely little scape, please keep us updated


----------



## NeilW (11 Oct 2013)

Thanks Tim. I think this will be a slow grower so my next update may be a while 

The beauty of being attached to hardscape is I can change it all if I'm feeling different!


----------



## NeilW (19 Oct 2013)

Introduced 5 Crystal Black Shrimp yesterday that came in the post from freshwatershrimp.co.uk. Great fast service. Only went for low grades this time as this isn't a specialist setup. 

I'll be honest and say stocking looks a bit odd at the moment and wouldn't mind some advice. I currently have;

2 x Amano shrimp
5 x CBS 

2 x Ember Tetras 
1 x White Cloud Mountain Minnow 

The fish are the oddest mix. The minnow was the sole survivor of my dad's tank I had to rehome so wasn't an active choice. He originally had pecked fins so I have nursed him back to health. He seems healthy and has a strong flow to swim in but is lacking a shoal. He has teamed up with the 2 tetras I had left from an accident with liquid carbon I feel very guilty for a few months ago 

Do I leave the fish as they are or perhaps add a couple more tetras for them to more naturally shoal? 

It is only an 11 litre tank but does have an oversized Eheim Ecco 130 external 

Cheers


----------



## NeilW (30 Oct 2013)

Wabi in the kitchen getting there;





Loving the Do!Aqua concept of keeping things achievable and low maintenance.

Cheers all


----------



## NeilW (1 Nov 2013)

FYI have found that ADA Phyton Git is very effective at keeping Anubias leaves looking fresh over time. Has also given great results on the big rock. I'm afraid I haven't got a link as I found the tip in an ADA product catalogue. I just drained the tank and used a small paintbrush (like the kind you use for watercolours) to apply. Not as nasty as EasyCarbo for critters and handling 

Cheers


----------



## NeilW (6 Nov 2013)

Added some more emerged Anubias to improve the composition from the front. Just attached with freezer bag ties until they take hold.


----------



## tim (6 Nov 2013)

Emergent growth is looking really nice mate.


----------



## NeilW (20 Nov 2013)

Stem plants in the wabi kusa have been flowering over the last week


----------



## NeilW (17 May 2014)

Ultra minimal. Will be adding more emergent wood at some point.


----------

